# Network devices suddenly not showing anymore

## Osmium_Dresden

Dear users, 

when I finished installing gentoo yesterday, my ifconfig still listed all my network devices (one ethernet, one wireless, usual lo). Today, it only shows lo. 

What I changed was to add some lines into the conf.d/net file (and creating it), and, as documentation tells, creating a symlink

ln -s net.lo net.my_interface_name. But, as far as I remember, this also still worked yesterday. I also downloaded and installed wpa_supplicant.

With a LAN-cable connected, I also cannot ping www.gentoo.org, or use emerge, so there really is no internet (today!).

In case this might be relevant: I shut down the computer via shutdown -hP now. Is that the correct way?

Any help? Thanks in advance.

----------

## Osmium_Dresden

I also did the rc-update for the net.* - files, just as described in 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Netifrc

----------

## xaviermiller

Hi,

You can also get rid of net.* links and let dhcpcd configure your wireless and wired connections.

Just start wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd, then dhcpcd will do the magic for you  :Wink: 

----------

## Osmium_Dresden

Thanks for the hint, but unfortunately, this does not solve my problem. When doing wpa_supplicant and then dhcpcd, then I get the following message:

dev: loaded udev

no valid interfaces found

no interfaces have a carrier

forked to background, child pid 2873

So, as I said, the devices are - for some reason - not found anymore.

The ip link command lists two things:

1: lo .....

2: sit0@NONE .....

----------

## krinn

because i think your network has just never work.

what you describe as yesterday working network should more probably be describe as "yesterday network was working in the chroot while installing because the livecd has configure it for me"

but having network working inside the livecd is not a proof you have properly configure it for your own gentoo.

the rawest example would be: livecd kernel could have proper drivers for your ethernet card, while your own kernel you have build inside the chroot may lack it.

----------

## Osmium_Dresden

@krinn:

I know what you mean, but I am sure that I rebooted and removed the LiveCD-USB stick before trying my system.  :Wink: 

Also afterwards, I rebooted several times, and it still worked. Unfortunately, I cannot tell the exact moment when it stopped working.

----------

## krinn

-> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7746228.html#7746228

if you cannot help yourself with that, then post some infos (start with conf.d/net content, ifconfig -a) and we will "try" help you

----------

## Osmium_Dresden

Yes, sorry for my clumsy formulation. Also, I need to apologize: Your were right, some configurations in my kernel have not yet been activated. I thought I had. Well, now, I see everything which I wanted to see.  :Smile:  I thought that it would be enough to choose "Atheros Devices" (as my WLAN is Qualcomm Atheros), but one actually also needs 802.11ac support. Similar thing with my ethernet, where r8169 is used.

I followed your answer in the link you gave:

 *Quote:*   

> build the driver as module -> need to recompile modules and install them (make modules && make modules_install) 

 

----------

